# Frankincense and myrrh and?



## Zing (Sep 27, 2020)

Am looking for a good essential oils blend that uses frankincense and myrrh in cold process soap. I use frankincense and myrrh and orange 10x but it smells sickly sweet.


----------



## AlexanderMakesSoap (Sep 27, 2020)

Zing said:


> Am looking for a good essential oils blend that uses frankincense and myrrh in cold process soap. I use frankincense and myrrh and orange 10x but it smells sickly sweet.



A touch of sandalwood...?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 28, 2020)

From my files...


----------



## AliOop (Sep 28, 2020)

I second the sandalwood, but if you are doing only EOs, that would be a super expensive blend due to the cost of sandalwood EO. What about vetiver, rosemary, or bergamot?


----------



## lsg (Sep 28, 2020)

Sandalwood here, too.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 28, 2020)

Sandalwood EO is so expensive, I wouldn't use it in soap. But maybe cedarwood?


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 28, 2020)

Cedar, fir, a touch of basil...


----------



## lsg (Sep 28, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Sandalwood EO is so expensive, I wouldn't use it in soap. But maybe cedarwood?


I use Sandalwood FO instead of EO.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 28, 2020)

lsg said:


> I use Sandalwood FO instead of EO.


Me too! But I think @Zing  only uses EO.


----------



## Zing (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks, All!  I adore sandalwood EO but it's a tad outside my budget right now!  I love all the other suggestions!


Zany_in_CO said:


> From my files...


I love this list, thank you!!


----------



## LilianNoir (Sep 30, 2020)

Rose.


----------



## maxine289 (Oct 1, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> From my files...


some very interesting combinations.  will have to give some of them a try.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 1, 2020)

Frankincense, myrrh, and a touch of lavender


----------

